

https://encrypted.google.com/ - daddykotex
https://encrypted.google.com/
Am I the only one being redirect there on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;google.com
======
MrMeker
Does this even matter? Transmission to the end user is not the weak point in
Google's data privacy policies.

------
embro
What is the difference from regular https?

